# Yakima Valley Hops



## thylacine (27/10/15)

It wasn't that long ago that Yakima Valley Hops introduced themselves here as a new start-up hop supplier. Judging by their current facility YVH has succeeded. 

https://my.matterport.com/show/?m=MwrQQvLiLoQ&utm_source=Yakima+Valley+Hops&utm_campaign=0c6072ec26-Yakima_Valley_Hops_2015_Crop_Update10_22_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_9bba0323fd-0c6072ec26-965569&mc_cid=0c6072ec26&mc_eid=f9dc73dfd3


I still buy most of my pellets from them. 

http://www.yakimavalleyhops.com/DomesticHopPellets2015_s/1946.htm?utm_source=Yakima+Valley+Hops&utm_campaign=0c6072ec26-Yakima_Valley_Hops_2015_Crop_Update10_22_2015&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_9bba0323fd-0c6072ec26-965569&mc_cid=0c6072ec26&mc_eid=f9dc73dfd3


----------



## Damn (27/10/15)

Very nice, shame its not in Au.


----------



## Yob (27/10/15)

I assure you there were many years of back end work prior to their advertising here for sales


----------



## technobabble66 (27/10/15)

FWIW (for us melbournites at least) i think it works out to be roughly the same price to buy from the local sellers who are retailers on AHB - namely Fullpint & Hopdealzaustralia are the 2 i buy from. No affiliation, blah, blah.

Not sure about some of the others like Brewman etc - i've simply not checked so he/they could be the same.

I just happen to have done a quick price comparison (w HDA & FP) last night on receiving an email from YVH, so i coincidently had the info on the top of the brain pile this morning. (In fact i think the locals worked out ~$25 cheaper when the crap $AUD is taken into account, tho thats for 2014 stock, of course)

I've bought from Yakima and found it to be great but for me, i'd rather support local; especially when the price is the same and i can buy large or small amounts as & when i need it. (Edit: also depends on postage costs i s'pose for other regions of Oz).


EDIT: yeah, while they're relatively new here, i got the impression from (one of?) the owner(s) that they'd been in operation in the US for a while - doing the usual thing of getting it right on a "local" level before they attempted the international efforts. But they definitely seemed to have been growing nicely over the last 2 years.


----------

